# The Chino album



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

Just got in from Chino a bit ago. There is only way I can describe this show; OH MY GOD! To say it was awesome isn't enough. Not all of the following flew, but most did; 2 x B-25 Mitchells, 2 Bearcats, 3 Hellcats, 2 Wildcats, 4 Corsairs and 1 Super Corsair, B-17, F3F, F-86, MiG-15, Sea Fury, Fairey Firefly, F7F Tigercat, Sopwith Camel, Fokker Triplane, P-26 Peashooter, P-35 Guardsman, 2 x P-47s (1 Bubbletop, 1 razorback), about a half a dozen mustangs, Spitfire, and a bunch more. 

I met up with syscom3 briefly and we got to watch some of the action. 

Here are some preliminary static shots. I took 1,287 pictures, so I have a few to go through! These statics were parked on the hot ramp, which the first 2 shots will show one row of the hotramp, to give you an idea of how this show is. I will post more as I go through and start editting.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

Next batch, flying stuff this time. Last for tonight, I am beat.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Nice pics Eric!


----------



## Wildcat (May 21, 2006)

Wow, awesome!! Love the P-26 and P-35!


----------



## pbfoot (May 21, 2006)

Yeah gotta agree like the p26 F3F p35


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Absolutely awesome Eric....... Love the Super Corsair, the flyby with the F-86/P-51, as well as the Fokker and Sopwith (or Spad?) in flight.....

Whats up with the P-80 and the fake propeller????


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

That's actually a P-59. Believe it or not, everything aside from the tarp covers is original. When they built the P-59 and were moving it around Edwards (Muroc at the time), they put the fake prop on so it wouldn't attract any attention and in case of spies.

The Sopwith Camel and Fokker were neat, but the poor Sopwith pilot was having a hell of a time keeping the engine running. It was sputtering something awful and quit a few times. 

Thanks for the props guys. I have tons more, here are a few more.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Excellent shots of the F-86/Mig-15 and F4U, as well as the Skyraider... Put the Corsair up as a wallpaper and it looks great....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

> That's actually a P-59


And so it is... Excellent shot nontheless.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Wow I really need to go to Chino someday.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

It's difficult to pick a highlight from the day. It was all good. Here's more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

Cheers! Last batch for now, then the trouble shots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Trouble shots?


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2006)

Hi Evans, it was a pleasure meeting you.

Do you have any pics of the Hellcat that had the landing gear problem?


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

Yes, those are the trouble shots. I had just shot the first shot of the British Hellcat with the problem, when my cell rang. It was Syscom calling to check if I had caught that. It was good to get a heads up even though I already had it. There was so much up in the air at that time, it could have been easy to miss. But the group of photographers I was with also have the ATC freqs on monitor and we heard the trouble start early. I would guess there were at least 20-30 long lenses on that Hellcat, keeping an eye out and hoping/praying that he got it resolved. I love to catch unique shots, but I don't ever want it to be the unique shot of a crash.

Here's what happened. In the first pic, normal takeoff and the gear were folding as I shot that one. Everything looked good. Pilot did not get the full retract and they stuck almost up (2nd pic). Then he decided to drop the gear and retract again, also thinking maybe to drop them and just land to check it out. Third shot, worst friggin nightmare, one up, one partial. Joe can confirm this, but this is the LAST landing configuration you want, better to have both up, than one up and one down.

Fourth shot, all is well, one more pass round to confirm gear locked in down position and landing. As he went by us, we all gave him a thumbs up.

It was nice meeting you as well yesterday, Syscom. I looked for Chris McMillan, but didn't see him. Did you find him?


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2006)

I never did see him.

By the way, did it occur to you that the real disaster was painting the Hellcat in RN colors? Good god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the famous F6F schemes he could have done from the USN and he painted it that way. made me want to cry.

 

Heres some pictures I took inside the hanger. They had an R2800 and R4360 opened up for all to see, plus they had some German engines laying around


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2006)

Excellent shots Eric, the one with the two P-51's and the B-17 shot are teriffic!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

An Avenger with Rockets???? Excellent shots again Eric, as well as urs too sys...


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Those aerial shots are awesome Eric!


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

I know they have taken some creative license on some of these restorations, but at least they are flying. The one that kills me is that Mustang covered with the Jelly Belly logo and the jelly beans. Ack..cough...gasp...ptooey. Blech!

Cool shots of the engines too, Syscom. I didn't actually get into any of the museums or hangars. I do plan on making a trip down there one of these days to spend some time in POF.

Here is a shot of the Jelly Belly Mustang. I understand the need for corporate sponsorship and having a logo is one thing. But this is just killing it for me.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

One of the great crimes against humanity if u ask me.... That and the Red Bull crap....


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

At least with red bull they have one uniform color with a logo and that's it. These multi-color polka dots are just goofy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Yeah that is a lot worse than the Red Bull ones.


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2006)

Excellent pictures, Eric.


----------



## timshatz (May 21, 2006)

Eric and Syscom, great shots. 

Eric, what type of camera did you use for it? Was it a digital w/ a long lense. I figure as much based on the speed with which you got them up. Great, clean shots. 

Syscom, which of the RR engines was that one? It's tough to get a scale on it based on the picture. XX? 

Great shots guys, thanks for posting them.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> One of the great crimes against humanity if u ask me.... ..


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

Tim,
I use a Nikon D50 with several different lenses. I mainly used an 80-400 zoom that a friend lent to me for the show. I also use a 70-300 and a 28-80. I use the 28-80 for static and closeup shots and the big heavies for the rest. 

Here's a real one-off. It's a Yak-3 with a radial engine! At first glance, it looked like a small Sea Fury.


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2006)

That's a Yak-3UTI, right, Eric? A lot of people confuse Yak-11 that was at Duxford with a Yak-3UTI because it was based on it.


----------



## Wildcat (May 21, 2006)

Superb pics all round gents!!


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2006)

Heres some pics of the Me163 and He162 in the museum.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Excellent shots once again sys....


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

plan_D said:


> That's a Yak-3UTI, right, Eric? A lot of people confuse Yak-11 that was at Duxford with a Yak-3UTI because it was based on it.


 Yep, a 3UTI. I walked past it thinking it was a Sea Fury out of the corner of my eye before it fully registered in my brain. Then it was "Hey, wait a minute..."


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

Good stuff, Syscom. I was so focused on what was going on outside, I totally forgot about all the good stuff they have inside as well.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2006)

Hopefully Erich will see these and tell us about the operational markings.


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2006)

Good stuff Eric and sys!


----------



## Erich (May 22, 2006)

ok the He 162 of I./Jg 1 looks close enough, trying to match exact camo and markings will be impossible in this day and age due to contrasting pigmentation, besdies colour pics of WW 2 though keen and unique just plain suck for usual clarity.

Me 163 Komet of 1./JG 400 looks nice, the flea marking usually was pulled off late war in 45 when the JG 400 overall was on a constant move westward from the Soviets. I gruppe the most experienced while II. gruppe was in most testing and moving from field to field. 12 kills total for JG 400 which really did not warrant the JG to even be in existance, several notables of the rocket interceptor unit went over to Me 262A JG 7 in 1945 . . . 

stunning photos gentlemen !

E ♫


----------



## Aggie08 (May 24, 2006)

EXCELLENT shots. If you boys need me, i'll be camping out at chino for the next year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Excellent shots there sys and even.

The only one that makes me want to puke is the P-51 with the jelly bellys on it. Damn it that is just wrong, I dont give a damn if you have to have a sponser these damn companies need to realize they are ruining something.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

well it does have a lot of novelty value  and isn't it better to see her flying in those colours than not flying at all?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

That is true, but I think that these companies are wasting something.


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2006)

There is sponsorship with a logo, then there is overdoing it, IMO. They went way over the line of overdoing it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

I agree, theres nothing wrong with putting a small logo that does not cover the whole aircraft but that is overdoing it.


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2006)

Well, that giant radiator does give one the impression that the P51 is a "jelly belly", heheheheheheh


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

I agree though guys, that sucks...The Red Bull logos on aircraft look kinda ok but that Jelly Belly one is stupid.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

I hated the Red Bull logos as well.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2006)

I dislike them but they are nowhere near as bad as the Jelly Belly ones...


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2006)

Okay, all the edits are done and webpages done and posted for this show. There are 40 separate webpages, split out by aircraft type or formation in a table like I did for Riverside. Check it out and enjoy the shots.
http://www.vg-photo.com/airshow/chino/cas2006.html


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2006)

Lots of great shot their Eric!


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2006)

Cheers, Gnomey. I have an air-to-air shoot coming next week that should make for some fabulous shots! I am not going to say too much yet and let everyone anticipate.


----------



## pbfoot (May 30, 2006)

One day before I die I hope I'll see a p26 and an F3F


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2006)

Come out to Chino, you will see them.


----------



## pbfoot (May 30, 2006)

Hopefully I got lots of time before I die or they'll make their way out here


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2006)

Heres some I took before the warbirds took to the sky.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2006)

You had better lighting for the hotramp than I did. I was out there at 7:45 and the haze was still out. I did get a couple of cool ones, but I do like the lighting in your shots better.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Evans.

I will post more of the ground shots and leave it for you to post the pcs of the warbirds in the air.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 2, 2006)

I hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 2, 2006)

good pics I like the Buffalo born aircraft you must have got those shots early AM before the masses arrived


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 2, 2006)

Excellent shots sys....


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

great pics mate!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2006)

Nope, that was later in the day. He must have caught it at a good time. I went early in the morning and the sky was hazy and gray. Complete crap! See the sky in my shot?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2006)

What it is like most times I try to take photos here... it sucks. Still apart from the sky it is a good shot Eric.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks good to me. Eric check out this guys work from Australia, has some fantastic photos!
http://www.warbirdz.net/


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2006)

I just shrunk down some more pics from the airshow.

Note: in a couple of the F7F pics, a good looking blond was taking cover from the sun by standing under the wing.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

Good pics all of you.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2006)

Good pics sys!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 19, 2006)

good shots


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent shots. I just realized the super corsair was done up in a rising sun scheme... why is that?


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2006)

Heres some more.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

Good shots sys! I like the Wildcat and Bearcat shots.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2006)

It was cool to see 2 bearcats at the same time. 8)


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2006)

Great pics mate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice pics Sys.

I really need to go to Chino one day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice pics sys!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. I like the one I took of the the P47 from behind. It shows off the wing and fuselage size's.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2006)

i like the Sea Fury shots, very fitting with the Avenger behind..........


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nice pics Sys.
> 
> I really need to go to Chino one day.



I said that for years and went for the first time this year. Of the 200-300 or so airshows that I have been to in my lifetime, Chino is number 2 of all time! Number 1 is still OshKosh in 1982. Once you go, you will wonder why you hadn't come before. It is freaking amazing! It's also the first time I actually got a cramp in my shutter finger from so much shooting!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Heres some more for you all.

The last pic is a close up of the radiator exit ducting.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2006)

Good stuff, Syscom!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2006)

Great shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2006)

Heres some more.

I bet Evans was so busy watching the other warbirds, he forgot an old helo was here at the airshow.

This is the only one of its type still flying. Its amazing that this type was under design as early as 1943, and became the prototype for tandem engined helo's like the Chinook.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2006)

I did see it, but was hoping to see it fly to get a shot of that. But it didn't happen on saturday. It regularly comes to Camarillo though, so I will try to catch it this year, if I am in town.


----------

